# How much ammonium chloride to feed?



## Goats on the Tipple (Jan 15, 2019)

How much ammonium chloride should I feed a kid weather?  I’m using Goat Manna mineral (which is supposed to be 2.5% ammonium chloride according to a Q&A in TSC website, but I’m not sure what that equates to). 

So for those that use Goat Manna mineral, do you supply additional ammonium chloride? Or is the amount in the mineral enough. 

If this has been answered before I apologize but I couldn’t find it. 

TIA!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

My pelleted feed has AC in it and so does my mineral, so I don't add any extra...   The lady I bought my buck from said she was using about a teaspoon a day sprinkled over their pellets.


----------



## Goats on the Tipple (Jan 15, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> My pelleted feed has AC in it and so does my mineral, so I don't add any extra...   The lady I bought my buck from said she was using about a teaspoon a day sprinkled over their pellets.


Thank you so much! 
I bought a goat pellet and it has the correct ratios and it looked like a decent food but doesn’t have AC. :-( 
Didn’t know what I was doing...I usually don’t end up with animals I haven’t researched at least 6 months beforehand but I did this time.
I am going to go ahead and order some AC from amazon. 
I’ll research pellets a bit more before I purchase again. But these little kids only weigh about 10 pounds right now so they are only getting 1/3 cup each of the medicated goat feed along with their other food sources...so I’m gonna have this 50 pound for awhile...

Thank you again!


----------

